# Looks like you'll be paying for HD channels even if you don't want them.



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Right now, if you don't want the HD package for $9.99 you don't have to get it. You get your locals in HD at no extra charge and if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime you get those channels in HD at no extra charge.
That is about to change. Soon, if you have an HD receiver, you will pay an HD access fee of $10.99. This will give you access to all current and future HD channels, even if you don't want them. 
In my case, I don't watch sports, so ESPN HD is no use to me. And nothing on the other "package" channels interest me either. So I didn't subscribe to those channels and just get locals, HBO and Showtime in HD. This is like a $10.99 price increase for me.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Can you supply a link showing this? Just checked the D* website and either it is not there or I am missing it.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Just go to the standard Direct TV TiVo forum and look for "new pricing" thread.

Here is the part regarding HD:
HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

It does say "new customers activating HD service after Feb. 6". Does that mean existing customers can avoid this?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> Just go to the standard Direct TV TiVo forum and look for "new pricing" thread.
> 
> Here is the part regarding HD:
> HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
> New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


I don;t go to their forums, their forum software is worse the the 6.X patch to the HR10, but I found the link to the price increase in another thread. Looks like this combined with the HR10 fiasco put the final nail in the coffin, off to look at alternatives


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Ouch, so in spite of the fact that HR10-250 and most of all the other HD receivers can;t get Mpeg 4, we will technically be paying for "Access" to all the HD channels.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, that's really terrible. I suppose if there were 50 national HD channels I'd be less annoyed about having to pay $10.99 for them, but there's no way I'm paying DirecTV a dime for their current HD line-up. 

Combined with all the HR20 problems, this definitely settles it for me, I'm sticking with the HR10 until it's basically dead or "untenable" (i.e. there are good options elsewhere and lots of channels I want to watch but can't get).

I joined up with Echostar back in 1996 because they were light years ahead of cable in terms of quality, channel offerings and pricing. I left Dish in 2001 because of the Dishplayer debacle and the dual-tuner DirecTivo being available. Now cable's at least caught up with DirecTV and Echostar in terms of HD offerings, pricing, etc. (at least in my area). If the Series 3 were cheaper I might look at it, but I can't see paying $650/box for two or three boxes plus $13/month for service. 

Perhaps I'll take another look at Dish or cable when the time comes. They may still not be better in terms of their pricing or service, but judging by DirecTV's actions in the past two years, they're no longer any worse.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It also looks like I'll be paying for locals even though they aren't available to me. Which means I'm subsidizing those that do.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> It does say "new customers activating HD service after Feb. 6". Does that mean existing customers can avoid this?


I certainly hope so.

If not, it will be the final straw and I'll be switching to comcast.

I only care about SHO-HD at this point in time.
TNT-HD and HBO-HD once Closer and Soprano's come back.

I dropped the HD package because $9.99 wasn't worth, no way in heck I'll pay a buck more,
and no way in hell I'll pay for channels I can't get without getting a HR20.

phox


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

The policy also implies that the fee is assessed on each HD receiver that a customer activates. Are others reading it that way?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

According the CSR I spoke to yes! Even if you activate a new HD equipment. This is for new customers.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Lije Baley said:


> The policy also implies that the fee is assessed on each HD receiver that a customer activates. Are others reading it that way?


_This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. _

That's how I read it. $10.99 a month per HD receiver.

Now, if that includes the "additional receiver fee", that's less of a blow.

phox


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> It does say "new customers activating HD service after Feb. 6". Does that mean existing customers can avoid this?


-------------------
It's my understanding that existing customers will become "Grandfathers" but
I don't know for sure.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> _This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. _
> 
> That's how I read it. $10.99 a month per HD receiver.
> 
> ...


 I was told NO if you are an existing customer.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

It says_ "...will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at *a flat fee* of $10.99 per month. "_

That does not say "a monthly, per HD unit, access fee."

There is no way they could charge you an extra 5 bucks per HD unit, over and above your added unit fee. People would scream bloody hell and ripoff. It looks to me that they are adding an HD fee to all accts with an HD box, and saying ti covers all HD content you qualify for.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

How do you think they are planning to pay for those new HD MPEG4 sats and 100 new HD channels? Every time I see an announcement about improved technology, new features and programming I grab my wallet to see if my pocket has been picked.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

hiker said:


> Every time I see an announcement about improved technology, new features and programming I grab my wallet to see if my pocket has been picked.


 +1 :up:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Lee L said:


> Ouch, so in spite of the fact that HR10-250 and most of all the other HD receivers can;t get Mpeg 4, we will technically be paying for "Access" to all the HD channels.


Obviously they would counter that they would glady replace your 10 with a 20 for no charge, since of course it's newer and much better than the 10.

-smak-


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

smak said:


> Obviously they would counter that they would glady replace your 10 with a 20 for no charge, since of course it's newer and much better than the 10.
> 
> -smak-


It is in fact newer and better smak. I've experienced both.

Keep in mind folks, this is for new subs. Nothing is changing to your pricing at the moment. Take your hand off the panic button.


----------



## denary (Sep 30, 2002)

so as an existing HD subscriber, could I cancel the HD package today and not be subjected to the $10.99 going forward?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

denary said:


> so as an existing HD subscriber, could I cancel the HD package today and not be subjected to the $10.99 going forward?


Who knows... this is the first day this leaked sneak preview of price changes hit the forums. The D* CSRs and their supervisors don't even know about it yet. They have to give us official advanced notice, don't you think?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

The last time I checked the HR10 is an HD unit. It would also incur the new charge.


----------



## Dick Kalagher (Jan 13, 2000)

Mr. Bill said:


> It says_ "...will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at *a flat fee* of $10.99 per month. "_
> 
> That does not say "a monthly, per HD unit, access fee."
> 
> There is no way they could charge you an extra 5 bucks per HD unit, over and above your added unit fee. People would scream bloody hell and ripoff. It looks to me that they are adding an HD fee to all accts with an HD box, and saying ti covers all HD content you qualify for.


Cox cable charges a $7.99 digital access fee for each box. In fact they charge for each tuner--a 2 tuner TiVo series 3 gets hit with the fee twice.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> Right now, if you don't want the HD package for $9.99 you don't have to get it. You get your locals in HD at no extra charge and if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime you get those channels in HD at no extra charge.
> That is about to change. Soon, if you have an HD receiver, you will pay an HD access fee of $10.99. This will give you access to all current and future HD channels, even if you don't want them.
> In my case, I don't watch sports, so ESPN HD is no use to me. And nothing on the other "package" channels interest me either. So I didn't subscribe to those channels and just get locals, HBO and Showtime in HD. This is like a $10.99 price increase for me.


My read is even less optimistic than yours. It doesn't say you get access to all current and future HD channels. It says you will pay this and get the HD channels that are related to yor package. For if you you have the locals but not HBO, Showtime or the Sports packages, you still won't get the HD versions of those even after you shell out $10.99. It's even worse if you don't get the locals -- you would hae to pay $10.99 (for the privilege of having HD technology) and not even get the locals in HD as part of that price...

BTW, I've been scammed so far, based on your description. They made me pay for te HD service to get the HD local channels. I could care less about the few HD channels that aren't the networks or HBO (which I also subscribe to). From your current policy description, I shouldn't have had to do it...


----------



## imadvaddict (Jan 19, 2007)

This thread is quite confusing, It is my understanding that existing customers will not be charged the extra dollar. But even so Directv is shooting new satellites up in the sky in the next few weeks. 

" At the 2007 International Consumer Electronics Show last week, DirecTV boasted that it planned to launch 100 national HDTV channels this year." multichannel website 

"DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, is hailing 2007 as the "Year of HD" with the planned launch and carriage of 100 national high-definition (HD) channels. With this substantial HD muscle, DIRECTV will offer three-times more HD programming than any other multi-channel distributor, with the majority of these channels launching in Q3. " ecoustics website

Well worth the 12 dollars a year. 3 cents a day is worth complaining about? 

Just my two cents


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I ordered an HR20 tonight (in the hopes I have it in time for baseball season) and asked the agent what he knew about the HD package price change. He said so far they only had a briefing that prices were changing and got cheat sheets on the programming packages, but not on the HD package. His opinion (yes, opinion) was the $10.99 fee I described was a per account fee, and not a per box fee, because the mirroring fee covers costs for duplicating service on multiple receivers on the account. This sounds logical, but I of course will reserve judgment until the bill comes in ...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

imadvaddict said:


> But even so Directv is shooting new satellites up in the sky in the next few weeks.


They are not shooting any new satellites up in the sky. These will be on the Ka-band satellites that are already up there. I wonder if they will start compressing the mpeg-4 channels more?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

imadvaddict said:


> Well worth the 12 dollars a year. 3 cents a day is worth complaining about?
> 
> Just my two cents


If I were a subscriber to the HD package, I wouldn't care. But I'm not. I just get the local channels, HBO and Showtime in HD. I don't watch the other HD channels that are offered because they don't interest me, so for me it wouldn't be an extra $1 a month, it would be an extra $10.99 a month.

But if existing customers aren't effected, no problem.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I ordered an HR20 tonight (in the hopes I have it in time for baseball season) ...


Awesome. Drew, I hope yours (and really everyone's) functions well for you. See at the other place for sure.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

rminsk said:


> They are not shooting any new satellites up in the sky. These will be on the Ka-band satellites that are already up there. I wonder if they will start compressing the mpeg-4 channels more?


It's true they aren't "shooting" them, but they are launching I believe 2 satellites to handle their capacity growth.


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

> They made me pay for te HD service to get the HD local channels.


I second this. When my HR10 becomes, relatively speaking, obsolete (because any "good" HD content will be moved to MPEG4), it will still receive and record OTA. I'm fortunate in that I get OTA signals strong and consistently, so I would want to drop the HD package and just pay the Mirror/DVR service fees on it. Course I would likely have an HR20 then for the added MPEG4 content.

Yep, they're soaking the HD adopters, 11/mo take it or leave it. Not the smartest campaign ever, but new activations from all the new HD adopters probably won't know the difference. We do though, and with a little luck, any number of those new adopters will be coming here or DBStalk and getting an earful.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

sjberra said:


> I don;t go to their forums, their forum software is worse the the 6.X patch to the HR10, but I found the link to the price increase in another thread. Looks like this combined with the HR10 fiasco put the final nail in the coffin, off to look at alternatives


It looks like a great way to make the transition. If you do not want HD then turn off your HD box.
They plan to give us 100 HD networks and our locals in HD. All of this will be part of our package (SD still is there for our regular TIVOs to record) for 10.99.
Plus we finally get the HD football as part of the Season Pass. SHould have been this way from the beginning.
I can only wonder what you would have said if Directv would not put up the next two Sats and left us with just a few HD channels. AND still charged us 9.99 for the package.
For a dollar more were adding 80+more HD. I'LL BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

rminsk said:


> They are not shooting any new satellites up in the sky. These will be on the Ka-band satellites that are already up there. I wonder if they will start compressing the mpeg-4 channels more?


Ummm, where have you been? 

DirecTV 10 and 11 are going up this year. They will be KA sats and will go at 99 and 103 where the current Spaceway's are. Spaceways are spotbeam sats for locals, 10 and 11 are CONUS and spotbeam to carry more locals plus the capacity for 150 national HD.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

Honestly, I'll bet there's only a small subset of people that have an HD receiver that DON'T also sub to the HD package. (Yes, I know there are a large percentage of those folks here on this forum). But it makes sense from a DirecTV perspective (not sayin that makes it any better). 

I'm an HD package subscriber. I'm OK with the charge as it's essentially the same thing. Yeah, I know everyone wants to be able to choose if the programming is worth it to them, but if this is how future HD expansion has to be financed, then so be it.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

imadvaddict said:


> This thread is quite confusing, It is my understanding that existing customers will not be charged the extra dollar. But even so Directv is shooting new satellites up in the sky in the next few weeks.
> 
> " At the 2007 International Consumer Electronics Show last week, DirecTV boasted that it planned to launch 100 national HDTV channels this year." multichannel website
> 
> ...


My assumption has always been that this is marketing hyperbole. Yes they will launch 100 new HD channels but a vast majority of them will be more HD locals and specialized sports channels. No one needs or will even be allowed to get more than one set of locals. So if you don't care about the specialized sports channels and have your HD locals already, I wouldn't get your hopes up for a ton of new HD programming. I would guess a heand-ful of actual channels that aren't one of those to categories.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

There are more than 100 HD local channels already, so if that was the case, they could be saying it has already happened.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i wonder if they will force their crappy installers to ensure access to all the birds? They wouldnt install mine because i cant see the 119. I'm sure a more qualified person could have found a signal but i'm betting because of my crawlspace access the guy didnt want to do the additional wiring etc.

so i installed myself. 

So what will they do for new subs that can't see the correct birds i wonder?

also now i wonder if i should try to upgrade before this price plan comes into play?


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

For those people who just want HD locals, this is definitely bad news. Paying $10.99 per month for 3, 4, or 5 local HD channels available free OTA really sucks. It's bad news for me, since I generally get the HD package for the football/basketball season, and then shut it off for the rest of the year.

It's absolutely ridiculous for those who want to see Sunday Ticket in HD, and don't want the HD package otherwise. $249 +$100, + $10.99 per month!

We all know that there will sometimes be price increases. I'm ok with that part. As much as the HD access fee is bad for me personally, charging a flat HD access fee to get the HD versions of the channels that you already pay for makes sense going forward as they add more and more HD channels. It's just simple. A question this leaves me with is, what about channels like HDNet, etc, that have no SD counterparts. Obviously, right now it seems that it is included in the $10.99, but I wonder if that will continue going forward. 

Let's say 9 months from now, they have 30 HD national channels. If they stay with their model of you get the HD version of whatever you pay for the SD version of for $10.99, you'ld have to be happy with that pricing. I would. If however, after they get to XX number of HD channels they come back and say that they want significantly more money for it, I won't be happy with that.

I wonder what will happen if say somebody gets an H20 HD receiver, and then 4 months in says, well, HD is nice, but its not worth an extra $10.99 per month for it. Obviously, DTV would shut off the HD channels, but would they make them return the receiver? I would think not. If they had an antenna hooked up, could DirecTV block them from receiving the locals OTA?

Its funny, a friend of mine has had a big Mitsubishi TV and DirecTV with Tivo service for over four years. He has never activated HD service. He just asked me the other day what he needed to do to get HD. I told him about $299 LEASE price for the HD DVR, but it has bugs, and you can probably talk them down, but you wont get ABC HD from them because they dont carry it, but you could put up an antenna, and you will need a new dish, blah blah. He actually stayed with me, and then asked how much more per month for HD? I told him that its $10 more per month for the 7 or so HD channels, but if he didnt want to pay that he would still get locals free. He seemed happy about that. I guess thats going to be out the window now! I didnt even get to the 2 year commitment part!


----------



## PhysicalPresence (Jun 24, 2006)

Hersheytx said:


> It looks like a great way to make the transition. If you do not want HD then turn off your HD box.
> They plan to give us 100 HD networks and our locals in HD. All of this will be part of our package (SD still is there for our regular TIVOs to record) for 10.99.
> Plus we finally get the HD football as part of the Season Pass. SHould have been this way from the beginning.
> I can only wonder what you would have said if Directv would not put up the next two Sats and left us with just a few HD channels. AND still charged us 9.99 for the package.
> For a dollar more were adding 80+more HD. I'LL BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!!


Read the release more carefully. It says you get the HD NFL games free as part of the Superfan package. So in essence, D* is double dipping. They're charging 10.99/ month HD access fee and also charging for the Superfan. Saying that they're giving us the HD NFL games for free is a crock of you know what. Theyre implying that people would actually pony up $100 for Superfan without the HD portion.

Unless they drop the price of the Superfan package signifcantly, say to 19.99 or something around that ballpark, they will not get any subscriptions from anyone without an HD setup.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

I like the red zone channel alot, but they need to make that and the mix channels in HD and lower the price to 50 bucks if it wasn't for the HD games.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> If I were a subscriber to the HD package, I wouldn't care. But I'm not. I just get the local channels, HBO and Showtime in HD. I don't watch the other HD channels that are offered because they don't interest me, so for me it wouldn't be an extra $1 a month, it would be an extra $10.99 a month.
> 
> But if existing customers aren't effected, no problem.


ditto - I dropped the HD package a while ago. I do subscribe to HBO and Showtime and am currently able to watch in HD (and will until they go over to mpeg4).

But if I'm required to pay for something I can't even watch, I will not take it lying down.

Of course, we're planning to buy a third tv and since I can't seem to find any HR10's, I figured I'd be forced to buy the new crappy HD DVR if I want to be able to pause/record.

Crap.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Does Seattle use MPEG2 or 4 for HD?


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

The Seattle locals available in HD via your OTA antenna are broadcast in MPEG2. Depending on where you live, you can get ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CW & PBS (also Kong, the old WB, and some other random local channels). If you have an HR10-250 receiver, you can receive, watch and record these channels (assuming you can get them via antenna).

The Seattle locals available in HD via DirecTVs new 5 LNB satellite are broadcast in MPEG4. Right now I believe they have NBC, CBS and Fox, with ABC in negotiations. No Tivo can receive, watch or record these channels. You need an H20 receiver or HR20 DVR (neither have Tivo) to get those.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Hersheytx said:


> It looks like a great way to make the transition. If you do not want HD then turn off your HD box.
> They plan to give us 100 HD networks and our locals in HD. All of this will be part of our package (SD still is there for our regular TIVOs to record) for 10.99.
> Plus we finally get the HD football as part of the Season Pass. SHould have been this way from the beginning.
> I can only wonder what you would have said if Directv would not put up the next two Sats and left us with just a few HD channels. AND still charged us 9.99 for the package.
> For a dollar more were adding 80+more HD. I'LL BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!!


Read the thing again closely

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are* expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package * on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are *bundling* related HD channels into our* base, premium and sports subscription packages*.New customers *activating* HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is *activated* on a customers account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.

To get HD channels you have to add

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE


----------



## rdskin00 (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay Now Just To Clarify This Is Not Open Season On Myself But I Will Clarify The Hd Package And Pricing And All The Changes That Will Occur Yes Anyone Currently Active Should Not Affect Unless You Disconnect Stuff (complete Non Pay Disconnect Or Disconnection Of Account) This Will Affect New Subscribers Prominantly...yes Hd Package If Not Active On Your Account With Increase To 10.99 If You Get It Later...... Everyone Else Is Grandfathered....in Order To Keep Hd As In Hbo/showtime And The Others A 0.00 Hd Access Feature Is Added To Your Account...... Also Lets Say In The Future A New Account Is Created With Hd Equipment (leased) If You Have The Hd Package On The Account And Disconnect That Package At Some Point Directv Will Send You A Recovery Kit To Recover The Leased Hd Receiver Since At That Point You Would Have Disconnected The Hd Programming..... I Hope This Gives Some Clarification But Like I Said Will Mostly Affect New Subscribers..... IN ADDITION AT THIS TIME DIRECTV DOES NOT PLAN TO HAVE TIERED HD PACKAGES ALL THE NEW CHANNELS TO BE ADDED (WITH THE EXCEPTION TO HD SPORTS PACKAGES AKA SUPERFAN) AT THIS TIME DIRECTV PLANS TO ADD THE ADDTL CHANNELS INTO THEIR CURRENT HD PACKAGE. HOWEVER KEEP IN MIND OF COURSE **ROLLING EYES** TERMS AND CONDITIONS DO STATE MORE OR LESS THAT THEY CAN CHANGE PACKAGE PRICING AND OFFERINGS PRETTY MUCH AT ANY TIME. BUT I WOULDN'T WORRY TOO MUCH..... AS OF ALL HD PROGRAMMING ADDED IN FUTURE YES HR20-700 OR H20 WILL BE REQUIRED SINCE IT IS MPEG 4 AND REQUIRES 24X29 5LNB OR 5LNB SLIMLINE DISH HR10-250 CAN'T PICK UP NEW SATS IN 99/103 ORBITAL SLOT. BTW DTV HAS UPGRADE OFFER FOR EXISTING HR10-250 CUSTOMERS 99 WILL GET YOU NEW DISH NEW HR20 AND RELO EXISITING HR10 TO NEW ROOM (LEASED HR20 AND 2 YEAR OBVIOUSLY REQUIRED)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well that sounds good to me..keeping hbo/sho without having to pony up for the HD pack, which 1/2 i cant get without the 119.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

rdskin00 said:


> Okay Now Just To Clarify This Is Not Open Season On Myself But I Will Clarify ...


rdskin00, you're the first person I've seen post some of this information. Do you work for DirecTV?


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Can anyone confirm that the "Plus HD" package actually includes the $10.99 HD access fee? Do I understand thing correctly?

Is it $69.99 (which includes DVR service + base HD channels/access)? Or $69.99 + $10.99 (because you have HD equipment)? 

Is Premier just $99.99 (which includes HD channels + DVR)? Or is it $99.99 +5.99 + $10.99. Premier includes all the movie channels, right? And the HD versions of those movie channels (when available)

Wouldn't it be simpler for Premier to just be $110 (or something) and include "everything" you need? Same thing with "Plus HD"?

Why is this so needlessly complex?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

jcricket said:


> Can anyone confirm that the "Plus HD" package actually includes the $10.99 HD access fee? Do I understand thing correctly?
> Is it $69.99 (which includes DVR service + base HD channels/access)? Or $69.99 + $10.99 (because you have HD equipment)?


I can't confirm but it only makes sense that the HD Access Fee is included in Plus HD. 


jcricket said:


> Is Premier just $99.99 (which includes HD channels + DVR)? Or is it $99.99 +5.99 + $10.99. Premier includes all the movie channels, right? And the HD versions of those movie channels (when available)
> 
> Wouldn't it be simpler for Premier to just be $110 (or something) and include "everything" you need? Same thing with "Plus HD"?
> 
> Why is this so needlessly complex?


My guess is that they did not want a Premier HD package because it would cross the $100 price point and would look to be a lot more than $99.99. Same mentality as pricing something at 99¢ vs $1. The $99.99 Premier does include the DVR fee but not the HD Access Fee.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

jcricket said:


> Can anyone confirm that the "Plus HD" package actually includes the $10.99 HD access fee? Do I understand thing correctly?


Of course it does.

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax *HD Access and DVR service included *over 185 channels

HD Access and DVR service included sure sounds pretty clear to me.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Of course it does.
> 
> NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax *HD Access and DVR service included *over 185 channels
> 
> HD Access and DVR service included sure sounds pretty clear to me.


Looks even clear here

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, *regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account.* The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

sjberra said:


> Looks even clear here [...]
> 
> *New customers* activating HD equipment on or after February 6, *regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account.* The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


Note this is for NEW customers activating HD equipment ...

I agree with your point, though, that the information posted about the price increases is poorly worded, because the info on the HD ACCESS FEE does not say the HD PLUS package is exempt - it says the new customers pay for it REGARDLESS of their programming package - even though elsewhere in the info the HD PLUS package states it includes HD access.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Note this is for NEW customers activating HD equipment ...
> 
> I agree with your point, though, that the information posted about the price increases is poorly worded, because the info on the HD ACCESS FEE does not say the HD PLUS package is exempt - it says the new customers pay for it REGARDLESS of their programming package - even though elsewhere in the info the HD PLUS package states it includes HD access.


Someone mentioned over on the discussion at DBSTalk that they spoke to a CSR concerning the increase and they were told that ANY change to your account, even if you upgrade to the new mpeg4 dvr drops you out of the grandfathered status and into the new pricing structure. I tried to verify this by talking to the CSR and they denied any knowledge of a price increase.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

sjberra said:


> Looks even clear here
> 
> HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, *regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account.* The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


Come on guys. It's pretty darn obvious that they aren't going to charge you for the HD Access fee *twice* if you have the Plus HD package. Use some common sense.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Come on guys. It's pretty darn obvious that they aren't going to charge you for the HD Access fee *twice* if you have the Plus HD package. Use some common sense.


Common snse has nothing to do with this, they way it is worded is the primary concern here, this is true in any financial transaction. D* is specificly stating that it does not matter what packagage you have, you get hit with the additional fee, there is absolutely no exceptions stated. The wording in their release is specific and pointed.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

All these arguments are premature until DirecTV issues their official announcement with Terms and Conditions.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont think this is any different than the policy they have now. I have 2 hr10's and added 2 hr20's which made me have a new 2 year commitment. During the 2 years I have to keep the HD package activated. It makes since that on new HD equipment that they need to make back some money after giving customers a $200 break on the lease cost. I know that I can cancel the HD package after my 2 years is up.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

MikeHDTulsa said:


> I dont think this is any different than the policy they have now. I have 2 hr10's and added 2 hr20's which made me have a new 2 year commitment. During the 2 years I have to keep the HD package activated.


Reread your agreement, it say nothing about keeping HD active for 2 years. You just have to have a DirecTV account open with a minimal programming package. I think the minimal package is total choice.


----------



## rld1015 (Dec 24, 2006)

If an existing customer replaces an older receiver with a hr10 after 2/5, will they have to pay the HD charge? Since you will not be able to pick up the new HD channels, sounds like a way to force you to change from your hr10 to D* HD unit.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm still trying to get an installation date from DirecTV to add an HR20 to my account, and ended up being transferred tonight to Retention. After (not really) settling my installation issues, I asked the agent what will happen if I can't get the new HR10 activated until after March, would I be stuck paying the new $10.99 rate? He looked up my account and said because I already subscribe to the HD package, my HD rate will not change when I finally activate the new receiver in May. I asked a few questions about this, and he insisted that as long as I had the HD package on my account before the new rates go into affect, the $9.99 rate will remain, even if I add an HD receiver in May. 

It's CSR Roulette, so take this for what it's worth ... 

(Insert obligatory "YMMV" here.)


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

rld1015 said:


> If an existing customer replaces an older receiver with a hr10 after 2/5, will they have to pay the HD charge? Since you will not be able to pick up the new HD channels, sounds like a way to force you to change from your hr10 to D* HD unit.


someone mentioned over in the dbstalk forum that they where told by a CSR that if you change your equipment you lose the grandfathered prince and have to pay the new pricing. Have no verification on this though, the last two CSR's I spoke to had the same response "what price structure changes"


----------



## imadvaddict (Jan 19, 2007)

rminsk said:


> They are not shooting any new satellites up in the sky. These will be on the Ka-band satellites that are already up there. I wonder if they will start compressing the mpeg-4 channels more?


Not,,,, do a Google "news search" ,,,

"In HDTV programming news, DirecTV CEO Chase Carey said the satellite TV provider will ramp up its HDTV content later this year. Plans include adding about 100 national high-def cable channels from 70 major networks, including A&E, Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNN, Food Network, FX, HGTV, MTV, National Geographic, NFL Network, Sci-Fi Channel, Speed, TBS, The History Channel, The Weather Channel and USA Network.

DirecTV said it will also add regional HD sports networks from around the country including YES Network, Comcast Sports Net, New England Sports Network and Fox Sports.

DirecTV will also offer "an expanded line-up of HD programming from all premium movie channels," the company said. The expansion will be contingent on the planned launch of the DirecTV 10 and 11 satellites in 2007, which will deliver the ability to add more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers, DirecTV said." from broadcastnewsroom website 1-22-07


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I have HD equipment on my account but recently cancelled the HD package after college football season. Without it I still receive the HBO HD channel. It will be interesting to see how I am affected after the changes WRT the HBO channel and prices.


----------

